# Ordering Shirts & Hats for Gathering



## pigcicles (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks to Cheech for his work on securing the printer for our 1st Annual SMF Gathering shirts and hats.

Due to size limitations we aren't able to post the form at this time. I have been in touch with TulsaJeff to include the order form and shirt layout with the next newletter, barring any problems.

The printer has agreed to several ways of ordering to help us out.

1.) Fax your order to 1-615-255-3513
2.) Phone your order toll free to 1-800-342-9707
3.) E-mail your order to [email protected] with a subject line of 'Smoking Meat Forums Order' 

Your order will need the following information:
Quantity, size, billing and shipping address, and card information.

To keep card information secure I would recommend not emailing that info. Send out the email with everything but that and phone the card info to them.

The hats will be $7.00 for one size fits all.

The shirts will be as follows:
S - XL = $6.25
2 XL = $7.25
3 XL = $8.25

Please note that all orders MUST be made by May 15 to make the scheduled print.

Thanks to all

Joe


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 9, 2007)

Sample of shirt layout


----------



## cheech (Apr 9, 2007)

If anyone would like an official order form please PM me and I will email it to you.


----------



## pigcicles (May 1, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder that shirt and hat orders should be placed by May 15, 2007. I received contact from the printer confirming the order by date. 

Even if you aren't attending the gathering please feel free to order shirts or hats. This will also help establish a printer for future events.

Thanks for everyone's support and efforts.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 1, 2007)

"I rubbed butts with the best"
You guys will please forgive me for not ordering that shirt in this town.......


----------



## peculiarmike (May 6, 2007)

Been there and understand.


----------



## pigcicles (May 10, 2007)

Just a reminder that time is running out. If you would like to order shirts or hats, please do so by the 15th. The absolute last day to order will be May 18th - The printing will go into production after that.

Looking forward to seeing you all there

PC


----------



## cheech (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder on the shirts and hats. Keep in mind folks that even if you are not attending you are still welcome to order them too.


----------



## cheech (May 14, 2007)

Ok folks final call for shirts and hats.

They will be going into production and once they do that will be it.

If you want your hats and shirts just pm with your email address and I will email you the order form or I can get you the phone number to call it in.

Hurry and do not delay for tomorrow is the last day


----------



## pigcicles (May 15, 2007)

I've been in touch with the shirt printer discussing overall orders. It seems as though we may be falling a little short on the "expected" turn out of orders.

As of today there are 18 shirts on order and 13 hats. She has agreed to hold the order deadline open until the end of the week. If you haven't ordered shirts or hats.. please do so by the end of the week. You can order items even if you aren't attending the gathering.

By supporting this printing it will help secure a printer for future events.

Thanks for all your support


----------



## tonto1117 (May 15, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Jan and put our order in, hope it helps. Thanks for the heads up....time seems to be flying by right now!!


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 16, 2007)

I ordered a shirt and hat today. Can't make the event but I wanted to support it and I will wear them with pride. This is a great thing we have going here (SMF) and I'm sure the get together will be a hoot!


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 16, 2007)

Ditto for me.  Cant go as of now (hoping things change), but ordered 2 shirts just in case.  If it ends up I cant be there, I surely hope someone will take pics!!!!


----------



## cheech (May 19, 2007)

I suspect that there will be more pictures being taken then we can imagine. I am sure that soon after we are back from the trip you will see them. 

We really wish that everyone could make it but understand that is not always  possible. You will be missed.


----------



## reflect (May 29, 2007)

I noticed my card has not been billed yet. Any dates for when they are making the run of hats and shirts?

Take care,

Brian


----------



## pigcicles (May 29, 2007)

Okay, just got word back from the printer that charges will be made by the end of this week or early next week. She said she will try to get an email out to all that ordered that they are about to charge for the service.

Thanks for the question. If anyone else has questions let us know.

PC


----------



## reflect (May 30, 2007)

PC thank you for the follow up and organizing the order.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## reflect (Jun 6, 2007)

Got my hat in the mail yesterday.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## cheech (Aug 28, 2007)

By the way I spoke with Jan the other day and if any one else would like to order more SMF hats they may.

Same order form same price same hat


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 29, 2007)

This was discussed this past weekend... kewl coinkydink. If anyone wants a hat, you probably shouldn't put it off too long. You never know how long this offer will last.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll take a few, but waiting for the new logo......................


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 29, 2007)

Bubba, this vendor doesn't do the "official" SMF items as offered by Jeff's store. These were set up independantly for the 1st Annual Gathering event. 

The hats are black with white lettering... SMF on the front and www.smokingmeatforums arched over the back above the strap.


----------

